# Welche Doktrin gut für Anfänger bei Wehrmacht oder Panzerelite



## böhser onkel (16. April 2011)

*Welche Doktrin gut für Anfänger bei Wehrmacht oder Panzerelite*

Hallo

Kennt ihr ne Doktrin welche gut für Anfänger ist?

Lg

Sry games ist Company of heros tales of Valor


----------



## böhser onkel (19. April 2011)

Kennt keiner ne antwort?


----------



## Sophix (19. April 2011)

Schau einfach mal in nem spiele Forum, das hier ist ja eher 95% Hardware 5% Spiele (Probleme)


----------



## MfDoom (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Doktrin gut für Anfänger bei Wehrmacht oder Panzerelite*

Die Allies spielen sich sehr viel einfacher als die Wehrmacht. Bei Allies ist Luftwaffe gut für den anfang, dann kannst du dir Paks und Fallschirmtruppen abwerfen. Die Fallies dann 3-4 trupps zusammenfassen dann sind sie ziemlich stark.
Bei Wehrmacht fand ich Blitzkrieg am einfachsten. Die Truppe die man dann am Anfang rufen kann sind sehr stark und können sich tarnen, was ein erheblicher Vorteil ist. Dabei nie vergessen das du bei Wehrmacht die Truppenupgrades manuell in einem Gebäude erforschen musst. Wenn du mal Panzer oder Fußtruppen auf Stufe 3 hast sind sie sehr sehr stark.
Einfach viel üben und viel verlieren als Anfänger . Speichere die Replays und schau dir an was deine Gegner machen.

Ach ja, der Rückzugs-Knopf ist dein bester Freund, so als Tip. Trupps wieder aufstocken ist billiger und geht schneller als neue bauen.


----------

